# Men with IBS!



## Industrial (May 2, 2010)

Hey,First time poster. I'm a 31 year old male with IBS for at least the last 15 years (wow). Anyways, I'm down because IBS is more common in females and most of the members here seem to be females so I can't really relate. I'm just wondering how many guys are members here. Please let me know if you're out there and what do you do to cope, especially with work and new relationships (with females of course). I'm pretty much just a regular dude with a good career, friends, and family. I've been told easy on the eyes as well and I seem to have alot going for me and I'm very appreciative of my life however this IBS is the absolute most horrible part of my life. So fellow guys...what's up?


----------



## FrozenYogurt (May 2, 2010)

I have not been officially diagnosed but my DR suspects I have IBS and I am a guy.From my understanding it seems there is a hormone with women that can cause it to flare up. But there are guys out there with it too.I think in general women are more prone to circling around a table and talking about their problems, but at this point I am just trying to get some answers!!


----------



## Martin21 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep. I'm a dude in the same situation. Everything else seems to be going well except for this pain in the *** !Not used to having to deal with stuff like this, but looking for answers too!


----------



## Industrial (May 2, 2010)

Thanks....anyone else?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

My D didn't begin until I was in my 40s and then it was constant for 10 years. This seems to be another gift from the tobacco companies. 12 years ago I began taking a supplement for my cardio health which had unexpected anti-inflammatory effects. After a year of recovery, the D improved such that it has been little more than an inconvenience and that is pretty randomized. At this point, I am close enough to normal to consider myself cured, although I know if I stop the supplement for 3-4 weeks, the D will come back.Mark


----------



## iknowtheproblem (Dec 29, 2009)

Male checking in...18 years old.


----------



## Industrial (May 2, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for the replies. How do you guys deal with it best? Especially with girls or every social situation? Malls? Parks? Road trips? etc...


----------



## FrozenYogurt (May 2, 2010)

Everyones IBS is different. Mine is mild (If I even have it, again, at this point, DR suspects but I have yet to get a colonoscopy to confirm)Mine hits when im stressed or in the mornings. Usually in the morning I awake with pretty intense pain then have to take a huge ###### and the pain is gone, then I am fine the rest of the day. Ive never been out and had to run off to the bathroom. I cant imagine what that would be like =\


----------



## iknowtheproblem (Dec 29, 2009)

My stomach is really bad in the morning (4-5 bowel movements) so I have to wake up extra early everyday so I can be okay for the remainder of the day. Once the morning is out of the way, everything is usually okay but sometimes I will have a sudden urge to go once more. Luckily I am still able to hold it for a good 10 minutes if I really have to so I haven't had any accidents but it does suck sometimes.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I've had my IBS for abot 20 years,it started at about 23 years of age and Ive still got it now. I had it well managed for about 12 years but the last 6 have been a real problem.I'm a male in his forties with kids. I blame IBS for robbing me of having more kids and not being as involved in their growing up as I should have been.


----------



## Endzone (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm a 53-year-old male. I've been batteling for about 3 months. There are times when I get really bad D. I've only got about 10 minutes before I know I have to get to a bathroom somewhere. The thing is there are some days when I don't have D at all, but I can feel my bowels churning in my stomach and lower abdomen. I want to give it a couple more months before I even think about seeing a doctor. I know a lot of people wont believe this, but in my case there are attacking demonic spirits that are also involved. I've been under severe attack for the past couple of months. So, I want to give it some time to see what is really going on.


----------



## iknowtheproblem (Dec 29, 2009)

Endzone said:


> I'm a 53-year-old male. I've been batteling for about 3 months. There are times when I get really bad D. I've only got about 10 minutes before I know I have to get to a bathroom somewhere. The thing is there are some days when I don't have D at all, but I can feel my bowels churning in my stomach and lower abdomen. I want to give it a couple more months before I even think about seeing a doctor. I know a lot of people wont believe this, but in my case there are attacking demonic spirits that are also involved. I've been under severe attack for the past couple of months. So, I want to give it some time to see what is really going on.


Look I'm not the guy to go around the internet picking fights, but just stop it with that stupid demonic spirits ####. You have a physical problem and no demonic spirits are involved. You're trying to convince yourself that this is caused by some evil spirits to make yourself feel better and deter yourself from that fact that it is in fact the cause of your body not some evil spirits. Just stop..


----------



## GoblinBee (May 4, 2010)

I can sort of see why you attribute your abdominal pains to demonic spirits - with no medical explanation to hand, what else can it be but the devil's handiwork?!I'm another guy with what could be IBS. I've suffered from vague, inconsistent abdominal pains mostly in my right side for about six months now. My mental state was not good during this period, as the first symptoms made me slightly hysterical and fearful, which in turn exacerbated the symptoms. Now that I've had several medical tests, I'm coming round to the idea that no serious disease is present, and this is calming me down somewhat. This forum is also comforting, with its assortment of hypochondriacs and neurotics (I realise I'm not alone).


----------



## IPPO (Jul 26, 2009)

Another male here, 28 years old.


----------



## Slade (Dec 17, 2008)

GoblinBee said:


> I can sort of see why you attribute your abdominal pains to demonic spirits - with no medical explanation to hand, what else can it be but the devil's handiwork?!I'm another guy with what could be IBS. I've suffered from vague, inconsistent abdominal pains mostly in my right side for about six months now. My mental state was not good during this period, as the first symptoms made me slightly hysterical and fearful, which in turn exacerbated the symptoms. Now that I've had several medical tests, I'm coming round to the idea that no serious disease is present, and this is calming me down somewhat. This forum is also comforting, with its assortment of hypochondriacs and neurotics (I realise I'm not alone).


Yep you're definitely not alone here. I'm 29 y old male and after my first severe out-of-the-blue attack some 3 yrs ago I thought I got Crohn's. I was depressed for more than 6 months and my psychological problems made the bowel problems much worse. Now it settled down a bit but I still get very anxious when I get a sudden bout of D or pain in the lower right side. My GP now suggests colonoscopy but blood tests and body weight are OK and my wife convinced me not to go through it. She said that if the test comes back ok it will only have temporary effect on my anxiety. I believe she's right - for me it's never over till it's over... I'm always in obsession with some kind of unsolvable problem.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

53-year-old male here with this problem since 1986. I am not kidding. It has stunted my life in some ways, but I have accomplished a lot in spite of my guts basically being an enemy all these years. Mornings are the worst, but if I give myself time I am usually OK the rest of the day. Travel and stuff like house guests etc. are scary, but I still cope. I am able to run 10-12K a day most days and live a more or less normal life I you ignore the morning sh!tstorms. As for love life, I have been attached the whole time so I have no real concerns, it does not affect my sex life, but I think it would be tough to be dating and so on with this condition.


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm a male, turning 44 in a few weeks, had IBS-D 7 yrs. now. Quite honestly it has rather devastated my social life. I used to be very involved in life. Went out with my friends, dated some lovely women, took classes, traveled, etc. But I have pretty much dropped out of all that since I just couldn't control the urgent D. I have recovered somewhat in recent years in that I don't have the D as often or as bad, but it's still there and I've got all this psychological scarring to deal with now too.It's really different for different people. Some can cope fairly well with it, some like me really struggle. However recently I've kind of decided I just have to go out and live since time is just whizzing by and I can't afford to wait till I get "healed" as that just may never happen. I may not ever be able to live "the life" I wanted to lead before, but perhaps I can live "a life" which is still worth living.


----------



## Industrial (May 2, 2010)

Dude I was the same as you. dropped out of most things. I have been on amitriptyline for 7 years and while it didn't cure me it has helped around 50%. And that amount allowed me to feel good enough to enjoy social situations, dating, and other regular occuring activities. Talk to your doctor...it's worth it.


----------



## One Fine Day (Sep 14, 2009)

Another male here. aged 37 and I've suffered IBS since my early 20's.It's definitely a big issue for me. In my 20s I was able to pretty much live a 'normal' life including travel, dating and sports and looking back I've done quite a lot with my life. However, in my 30's it has definitely restricted me. For 3 or 4 years I also suffered lower back pain - and it was a difficult period because the suggested cure for the back pain (strengthen your abdominal muscles) would simply trigger a week of IBS pain. Anyway, I have managed to (self) cure my back problems through insoles in my shoes (adjusting for different leg lengths) which was a big break through.The IBS however remains and it is definitely affecting my life. I'm not sure if my symptoms are any worse than they used to be but a bit like it gets more difficult to cope with a hangover as you get older so I sometimes find it more difficult to cope with my IBS symptoms as I'm getting older (my symptoms are often quite similar to being hungover - tiredness, irritated stomach, dehydration etc).It has definitely slowed me down and it has also affected my social life. I am always reluctant to make plans because I don't know whether I will feel well or ill on any particular day + the problems of being unable to eat/drink most things in a social environment. Basically it has knocked my confidence in terms of dating etc - not so much any worry about a date in itself but what in effect I can offer someone in the long term and what they would have to put up with to live with me (very restricted diet, frequent tiredness, frequent ill days, unlikely to be able to cope with both children and a full time job etc).Anyway, I feel at a bit of a crossroads at the moment. Having sorted my back I am simultaneously making a big effort to see if I can work out my IBS symptoms/triggers etc (i.e. the looking for a cure route - I am back at the doctors next week) but also starting to consider how I might go about living with my symptoms for the rest of my life and what kind of life I could lead and enjoy whilst suffering from them.Reading the other posts - it looks like I share similar issues to Onyx. Having to maybe adjust to the fact that the 'normal' life (or pace of life) that I used to live and that I would ideally like to live may not be possible for me. And all the while my Mum is waiting for some grandchildren!


----------



## aphex (May 5, 2010)

Im male. 25.I've had IBS since I was 16. At first it was bad, then it got a bit better, but still heavily effected my social life. For the last 9 years I've just put up with it when it was bad, and then been too busy getting the most out of the good times to continue trying to help myself. I'm at the stage now where I need to sort it out. It's affecting too many things to ignore it anymore. I'm an incredibly adventurous person, or rather I have an extremely adventurous mind, but my body stops me doing a lot. I recently moved to Japan to teach English, and although I wouldn't allow IBS to stop me from doing things like that, it was probably a little naive to start up here before at least getting IBS under control at home in England. I'm just at the start of trying to sort it out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## IBS must die (May 2, 2010)

Industrial said:


> Cool. Thanks for the replies. How do you guys deal with it best? Especially with girls or every social situation? Malls? Parks? Road trips? etc...


Male 45 - Had IBS D for probably 20 years now.As for road trips I bought a Mazda Bongo, which is a Japanese version of the VW camper van, but better engine blah blah blah ...... I'm not a petrol head, but it's a lovely car to drive. But I converted it so that I have a toilet in the back of the van. I lift up the 2 back seats (OR remove them when going on long journeys ie to South of France from UK) and I have the perfect way to travel. The car still has 5 seats left, room for all my gear and the car is high enough for me to sit comfortably on the toilet)They are fantastic cars and nothing like a campervan. They are Automatic, perfect for driving round town and because they are older, they drive very well on vegetable oil (Been a user for 5 years now)Have a look at the link so you can see what I mean. I did not have the conversion, but made it up myself, especially for my IBShttp://www.imperialcar.co.uk/


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

One Fine Day said:


> It has definitely slowed me down and it has also affected my social life. I am always reluctant to make plans because I don't know whether I will feel well or ill on any particular day + the problems of being unable to eat/drink most things in a social environment. Basically it has knocked my confidence in terms of dating etc - not so much any worry about a date in itself but what in effect I can offer someone in the long term and what they would have to put up with to live with me (very restricted diet, frequent tiredness, frequent ill days, unlikely to be able to cope with both children and a full time job etc).


This is exactly my situation as well. I have become very reluctant to get involved in a relationship or any kind of social group because my unpredictable symptoms make it rather impractical to make plans. IBS also beats up on ones confidence which does not help things. It's hard for me to be the real me when I'm constantly fretting about where the nearest bathroom is, and am I going to have a problem, etc. I'm lucky in that I'm a bit of an introvert so I'm ok with long stretches of solitude, however this social isolation of mine has been dragging on for years now and I don't want to go the rest of my life missing out on potentially meaningful relationships. So these days I'm trying to find creative ways I can get at least partially get back into life.


----------



## IBS must die (May 2, 2010)

jmc09 said:


> I'm a male in his forties with kids. I blame IBS for robbing me of having more kids and not being as involved in their growing up as I should have been.


Yeah I know exactly what you mean!!!


----------



## Industrial (May 2, 2010)

Yup. I can relate to pretty much everyone here. I was once convinced that IBS came first and that it caused my anxiety and/or mild times of depression and social discouragement. Although as I've been dealing with this for so long I truly believe now that it's probably more anxiety and uncertainty driven. Basically as much (or more) mental that it is physical. And by mental I don't mean "all in your head", I just mean probably boils down to a simple serotonin imbalance in the brain and gut.Either way it $$$$$$in' sucks!!


----------



## Endzone (Apr 13, 2010)

Well one thing about this board is that most people on here would seem to discount that there is in fact a spirit realm. Everyone on this board seems to think that there is either a medical solution to their problem or no solution. I find that amazing in light of the fact that most on here have clearly said there is no medical solution to most of the problems. Most say "I've had this for 20 years and I've taken every kind of drug there is and test there is, but I still have the problem."Most on here just seem content to try and control the problem as best they can. Well that's fine, but are you going to make fun the very real possibility that the Most High God could heal you? I was reading the other day that there are over 400 different kinds of bacteria in the brown log that comes out in various forms for all of us. Heck, these doctors don't even know what the pathegons are that cause the inconsistent bowels much less what a drug might be to cure it. So let's say that prescribe Ciprofloxacin. OK, it will give you diarrhea for as long as you take it. It may kill 100 bacteria and leave 300 unkilled. Is that pathegon in that 100 bacteria it did kill? I mean doctors are good at replacing tubes and fixing broken bones and removing cancerous protrate glands. But now how about when it comes to understanding the microbiology of the body? It is still primitive and the drug companies have no real incentive to find cures. They just are rewarded too much financially for giving you garbage that doesn't work. Plus all their research is based in a lie called "The Theory of Evolution". So, I am going to seek a complete healing. No, I may never get it. I would be happy to pop Cipro and it all go away. I have my doubts that will happen, but I would be happy as a pig in **** if it did solve the problem. But I will never exclude the very reall possibility of receiving divine healing. Thanks.


iknowtheproblem said:


> Look I'm not the guy to go around the internet picking fights, but just stop it with that stupid demonic spirits ####. You have a physical problem and no demonic spirits are involved. You're trying to convince yourself that this is caused by some evil spirits to make yourself feel better and deter yourself from that fact that it is in fact the cause of your body not some evil spirits. Just stop..


----------



## Endzone (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd like to address you young men on here that are 20-something and 30 or 40-something about relating to women. I have had a spiritual problem in my life since I was 20 years old. When I became 28, I made the very poor decision that this problem precluded me from having good relationships with women. Like you, I was a good looking guy too and really strong. Like you also, a lot of women hit on me and some even gave me their phone numbers and told me to call them. And this is in the area of the world where the most beautiful women are--Dallas/Ft. Worth, TX. OK, maybe you don't think so--that's OK. But I was a virgin until I was 28. Then I decided that I had to go out and take sexual pleasure by the force of sin since I was too messed to ever have a relationship with a woman. So, now I am 53 and I've had sex with over 450 differnt hookers over a 25 year span. The porn started with the VHS tapes, and then internet porn. The results have been anything but good in my life. Sickness and diseases (that's how I got my current IBS problem) and being sick for days at a time after acting out. It has become a severe addiction. So, what I'm trying to tell you is that in the grace of God you must begin to cultivate relationships with women. There must be at least one woman in this world that is right for you, and you are right for her--yes even with your IBS problem. Some of you have expressed concern about whether or not you could work a full time job and also manage 2 kids with all the responsibility that involves. Well, maybe you're not well enough to do that right now. Quite honestly maybe you're right. But all I'm saying is don't take sexual addiction as the way out. Knock off the internet porn right now. Stop going to strip clubs and don't visit the strolls to pick up hookers. Try to cut down or even eliminate masturbation. The addiction just isn't worth it, and it is desperatley difficult to ever try and escape. Make having some kind of good relationship with a woman your only out or just resolve to stay single some how. Do not choose the way of the illicit. It causes so much pain. If anyone shoud know, I should. Thanks.


----------



## Industrial (May 2, 2010)

Hey "Endzone". This thread is for men with IBS to introduce themselves and chat. Not a $$$$$$in missionary biblical debate. Keep it focused on the topic or go somewhere else. Maybe church. Go there. Go pray to jesus for healthy digestion and see where it takes you. But please oh please save your prophetic ###### for people who actually might care. This isn't a $$$$$$in communal church group jackass so stop ruining the subject line and discussion with your nonsense. Go back to stalking little boys with the rest of clergy and leave us to chat amongst ourselves. Thanks toughguy.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

Another male here.26 years old and have had bowel problems off and on for the last 3 years. I ran a very successful real estate investment company, not really stressed as I enjoyed doing it. Then one day out of the blue I was hit with this IBS and have been trying to come up with a solution since. I don't work much anymore, just exercise a ton (surfing, golf, tennis, biking) as it's one of the only things that makes me feel semi better. I've tried every known solution out there and spent countless dollars on doctors, x-rays, scopes, etc. since my insurance co. dropped me everything has been "out of pocket". I've been healthy my entire life and have always been very active and exercised so this whole "IBS" thing has been a bit of a shocker to me.


----------



## Industrial (May 2, 2010)

Boreellifan, you don't work much anymore because of IBS? If so, what are your daily symptoms?


----------



## skoshland (Apr 21, 2010)

ok- You can beat this. This is a mind body disease. You have learned to do this and you can unlearn this. Something triggers the ibs. the trigger affects the bowel which then creates a response in the mind such as fear or the like which then further affects the bowel. It is a cycle and that can be broken. Rule one- get your mind off your bowel. Ignore the pain, the gas, ignore whatever. That will help break the cycle. Rule two-treat both the mind and the bowel. eat healthy, live healthy. rule three Change how your respond to the triggers. figure out what your cycle is. You need to understand and change your mental response to the triggers.


----------



## Industrial (May 2, 2010)

That's a good point. Vague, but a step in the right direction.


----------



## Endzone (Apr 13, 2010)

"Boreellifan, you don't work much anymore because of IBS? If so, what are your daily symptoms?"Hey Industrial, Borellifan just told you there is no medical solution to the problem. So, you want him to describe exactly how the stuff comes out of his bowel? How is that going to help him? Haha. Or would you advise him to maybe become a Buddist or practice yoga or something? How is that going to help him? But if I say, pray about what the solution is to the Lord God almighty who created your bowel, then you go ballistic. Maybe your god Satan could help him?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Endzone said:


> Maybe your god Satan could help him?


p-s-s-s-t (there is no satan, either)Mark


----------



## Endzone (Apr 13, 2010)

overitnow, you're in for a big shock. You're going to wish you hadn't lied to yourself all these years. But then it will be too late. And stop visiting hookers on East Hastings when you go to Vancouver. That will help a lot too.EZ


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

Industrial said:


> Boreellifan, you don't work much anymore because of IBS? If so, what are your daily symptoms?


Uh, yeah, thats correct. I don't work because of my IBS, NOT because I'm some scumbag who doesn't feel like working.FYI I've also tried meditation, yoga and hypnosis and none have done squat for my symptoms.


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

21 year old male herehad ibs since november 2008 surprisingly i've actually not really been having bother with it this week, i've stopped taking my anti-depressants about a week ago and noticed that my anxiety has improvedstarted back on the fybogel and it's improving my bowels a biti go to the toilet 1-2 times a day now when it used to be around 5 or soi've started getting into the routine of walking about again, challenging myself to walk into shops with lots of people about etci do still get the urges where it feels like i'm going to have a D explosion but then it's just air i have to pass, which kind of freaks me out in public, that's my worst fear in the world having an accident in public, fear it even more than deathi can't let ibs take over my life, i'm only 21, still have my life ahead of memaybe some day i'll be cured of it


----------



## iknowtheproblem (Dec 29, 2009)

I never thought this site could turn into a place for troll, but if I ever seen one it would be endzone. I don't know what's worse, his petitioning for the church or his blatant ignorance that "god" is going to heal his issue. This is a sad man right here and I hope nobody on this site takes what he is saying seriously. You and those close to you are the only ones who can help you with your problem. Don't waste your time praying and hoping for a cure. Start eating better, exercise, get therapy, SOMETHING! This illness while it sucks, it can be managed with some trial and error and persistence. Me? I've gotten off my ass and started exercise. Everyday I said to myself "I'll eat whatever I want, it won't matter anyway because I'll end up feeling the same." Over the past month I cut that thought out of my head and completely changed my diet and my lifestyle. Things are finally starting to look up for me because I put the effort into it. Please don't listen to this toolbag. If there truly was a god, most of us wouldn't have this problem that we have been stricken with.


----------



## skoshland (Apr 21, 2010)

ok- let me give me some more detail.IBS is a learned illness. Your mind body has learned to respond in a certain way to given various triggers. The trigger initiates a cycle of bowel activation or inhibition which affects a mental response which further affects the bowel. There are three rules which will end thisRule one- Ignore your bowel (and bm's) take your mind off it completely. do not worry about your bowel. just let it be. you stress about the bowel so take it away. you can do this. You know focus on something else, maybe your nose or your toes or whatever just get your mind off your bowel completely all day and night long.Rule two- Treat both the mind and the body. Eat healthy, live healthy. so many people just want to treat the bowel or treat the mind. You got to treat both.Rule three- You have to want to end the IBS (remember that this is learned) and believe that you have ended it. You must have confidence that you have ended this. visualize confident thoughts that you are in control and believe it. There is more to this. your emotions affect your bowel. You know that anxiety, fear, stress and depression make the ibs worse. Controlled Confidence is the opposite of an anxious state. do not let the fear rule you, become confident. You can do this. You need to retrain your thoughts and how you respond.try it. this will work if you have just ibs.


----------



## administrator (Aug 20, 2004)

Things are starting to get a bit heated on this thread. So a few comments to keep this thread from being locked or deleted.1. Please do not try to convert people or proselytize on this board. While it is OK to say you use prayer as part of your coping techniques, do not try to coerce other people into following that path. Heavy handed conversion techniques really do not work on-line and upset people way more than they work to convert people.2. No matter how much anyone annoys you, do not resort to personal attacks. Doing so violates the terms of service and can result in a thread being locked or deleted. Personal attacks may also cause you to lose your posting privileges. If a post seems out of line please hit the "! Report" button as that will PM the moderators so we can review the situation.If you really do not wish to read someone's posts you can use the Ignore Users function in the Control panel so you can't see their posts. You will see they posted, but you have to click a link to see what they said.3. Please remember this a PG-13 to G rated board. We do have to discuss some information that is personal and more than you would discuss in polite company. However it is possible to over-share and we do have underage persons who read the board. Too much information (TMI) may also make adults that would otherwise be supportive decide they do not want to interact with you.


----------



## tanger32au (Apr 30, 2007)

I am a 28 year old guy and up until just on 4 years ago I was "normal" in that area. One day I got sick (bad pains in my face / head, throwing up and feeling really off) after a couple of weeks I was not getting any better and it was found I had a bad sinus infection. I am not sure if it was this, the tablets I took or the fact for the 3 years before I got sick I was eating large amounts of junk food and been very unhealthy in general.One day I woke up feeling very sick, I went to the toilet in excess of 50 times that day and since then I have never been 100%, I seem to have phases and most of the time I am fine but when I am bad I am REALLY bad


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

skoshland said:


> IBS is a learned illness. Your mind body has learned to respond in a certain way to given various triggers. The trigger initiates a cycle of bowel activation or inhibition which affects a mental response which further affects the bowel. There are three rules which will end thisRule one- Ignore your bowel (and bm's) take your mind off it completely. do not worry about your bowel. just let it be. you stress about the bowel so take it away. you can do this. You know focus on something else, maybe your nose or your toes or whatever just get your mind off your bowel completely all day and night long.


See I'm not sure about this. I do agree that over time one gets secondary psychological patterns which reinforce the IBS and makes it worse. But in my case at least I respectfully disagree that IBS is learned illness, whatever that really means. I was fine for most of my life, then just started having IBS symptoms. I don't believe any of my thought patterns caused it, something seems just to have broken in my GI tract. Just because the doctors can't find a physical explanation yet, I don't think that means my thinking patterns caused it (I wish they had, then at least I'd have a shot at fixing it.) That said, after having it for 7 years I've certainly learned self-destructive behaviours that make it worse, and I do think it's worthwhile to try and address those issues in the process of managing the illness. Still, I really do feel that my anxiety, depression, obsessions, etc. are the result of, not the cause of my IBS. How do I know this? On those wonderful days where my bowels are nice and calm, I'm instantly myself again. And when my guts inevitably start churning again, well, then I do get into a negative mind state, but this is an effect, not the cause of IBS it seems to me. However, it does make sense I think to try and control one's reactions to the symptoms, to avoid spiraling down and making things worse.On the issue of ignoring your bowels, well sometimes you can, other times, like when you're about to have explosive D in the middle of a crowded place w/ no bathroom, well you can't really just meditate your way out of that one. I have other ailments like chronic headaches and balance problems, and for the most part I can just suffer in silence with those. But when you're about to have an urgent intestinal incident it is not so easy to just relax your way through it. When I get the really bad cramps, that's it, I have about 5 mins. to find a bathroom, regardless of what's on my mind at the time.As for triggers, I hear that term alot on this board. Unfortunately I have never found a single trigger, be it food-related or psychological or "stress" etc. I'm just as mystified now as I was when I first got this. This is what I find the most maddening about this illness. I can deal with the pain and discomfort ok, but I can't deal with the crazy unpredictability of it that keeps me from making any kind of plans, keeping a normal schedule, holding down a job, having a serious relationship, traveling, etc.Anyway, this is just my personal experience and even so I still think much of skoshland's advice is probably pretty useful in any case.


----------



## Endzone (Apr 13, 2010)

Onyx I agree with what you said completely. I also sympathize with the pain you have to endure and the results this disease has caused in your life. I know it isn't any of my business, but I wonder how do you manage to get along and keep a roof over your head? I hope you at least have a place to stay. Hang in there and don't give up hope. In some ways this board is very depressing though in that I guess we aren't even allowed to encourage one another in prayer on this board. And considering that folks such as yourself have suffered for years with this and there are no medical solutions, that seems foolish of the moderators to me. But anyway, I wish you well. Hang in there.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Endzone said:


> In some ways this board is very depressing though in that I guess we aren't even allowed to encourage one another in prayer on this board. And considering that folks such as yourself have suffered for years with this and there are no medical solutions, that seems foolish of the moderators to me.


It does get depressing; but that is why those of us who have found solutions to the problem stick around. Pray all you wish. Any good energy is useful, either for you or for others. Just, please, respect others' beliefs and do not assume that your behaviours apply so generally. (I am not holding my breath for an apology about my frequenting prostitutes on E Hastings; but it would be the decent thing to do.







)Cheers,Mark


----------



## Endzone (Apr 13, 2010)

Just trying to yank your chain on that one about E. Hastings. Thought maybe you could see the humor in that. Unfortunately, I have been there way too many times myself when I lived in Seattle about 5 years. I wish I had never gone once.Best Regards,CraigBTW, unbelievable shots this fellow has taken of activity on E. Hastings. The moderators said there were some 13-year-olds on here? Well kids, here's a real good reason to keep obeying your parents and stay on course. I pity these people. Use the arrows at the top to move to the other pictures. http://www.wendellphillips.com/vancouver/06.asp


overitnow said:


> It does get depressing; but that is why those of us who have found solutions to the problem stick around.  Pray all you wish. Any good energy is useful, either for you or for others. Just, please, respect others' beliefs and do not assume that your behaviours apply so generally. (I am not holding my breath for an apology about my frequenting prostitutes on E Hastings; but it would be the decent thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It can be difficult to discuss religion, and praying in a completely ecumenical way that includes all people of all religious and doesn't alienate anyone is very difficult.Saying you, personally, turn to God and it helps you cope is OK, but too often trying to make other people do as you do just starts a fight and we've found that does not support most people here. It drives them from the board, and drives a lot of them away from religion.There are plenty of religion boards where you can find people who are looking to convert, or who share your particular subset of beliefs. Here we try to support everyone, not just members of one sect as we can't even get people in related sects to agree on much of anything.It is not true there is no science or medicine of any kind available for IBS and the one and only option is the supernatural. The research goes slow but we know more and more every year and many of us have gotten better from clinical trials or things that were tested by science and found to work.


----------



## Endzone (Apr 13, 2010)

Kathleen thanks for your comments, but I still would like to see the post I made where I was trying to convert anyone to Christianity. Please show it to me if you have the time to find it. I did say that I found it amazing that so many who posted on here did not turn to prayer (to God) to seek a solution knowing there was no medical solution to their problem. I certainly understand that this is something that has to be coped with. I guess folks just get comfortable with where they are at, and don't want anybody to rock the boat. I must learn to deal with it myself. It makes it a little harder to find a job right now because of a new set of parameters this has placed on me. Thanks,


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In part I am looking at how the tone of your posts effected other people.We are heading toward some confrontations and fights and please don't pick them with me for trying to explain. Sometimes our words come across differently then we intended and when something is upsetting people (and the topic of religion automatically gets people's dander up) I think trying to get people to agree to disagree is better than just waiting until it so bad we just ban a bunch of people and delete the post.Sorry if you don't like that approach. But that is what works on a support board. Trying to debate things usually isn't that supportive and we've found over a decade or so it just doesn't work.If you need to debate, please take that elsewhere and focus on what works for you and avoid words that might make people feel attacked or that sound like you believe everyone has IBS because it is God's punishement for bad behavior.A lot of us just got a bad piece of chicken.In short and to conclude and getting out of the guy's way. Saying I pray to god it helps me is OK (even that can come off of as preachy, but people are OK with mediation and prayer if you focus on what it does for YOU).Saying anything that even implies other people got IBS because they are sinners and even playing at "maybe y'all should turn to God" is the way many people start the "I'm going to convert you" conversation. Don't do that.Also don't attack other people or imply you know what their sins are.


----------



## Endzone (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Kathleen. The reason I went into specific detail about how I believe I contacted IBS, was to show everyone that it was in fact a pathogen like either a bacteria or a virus. I was seeing a lot of other ideas about why folks thought they had this, and I said I wouldn't dismiss those but in my case I knew how I got it. And I have no one but myself to blame for that. That is what is so frustrating to me. I think most people who suffer from this suffer due to no fault of their own.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Post Infectious IBS is well known to science. We don't need a lot of detail as to what you got it from. Any GI infection of any kind can cause it.I'd rather think you got food poisoning like most of us than get way too much information about your intimate history, and it really doesn't matter how you got the Salmonella or whatever it was running around in your gut.PI-IBS is fall out from fighting off the infection, not an ongoing infection and does not have to be an STD.


----------



## Endzone (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, I had these very same symptoms with this same girl 3 years earlier, but I didn't get it as bad and it cleared up.But, let's say you are right. Does that mean this will clear up? Is there some type of drug I should pop?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you been to the doctor and we are clear it is IBS, not something else (checked for celiac, other diseases that can incidently effect the GI tract, like diabetes, thyroid, etc).Generally PI-IBS has a tendency to clear up in the 2-5 year range more often than not even for atheists (better than 50-50 but not a sure bet)Getting checked for SIBO may be worth while, but not just popping random antibiotics without testing.Some people do well with various drugs that effect serotonin, which ones depends on symptoms and mostly if you have pain.Certified mind-body protocols tend to work better than pills but are not the same as just saying a prayer. They are self-hypnosis or CBT that is designed to effect the gut-brain axis in specific ways. Generally reduce symptoms for 70% of people in clinical trials.Antispasmodics help some, diet may work for some if you have certain intolerances (low carb for diarrhea predominate has some clinical data and a few people here who find it works).Some dietary supplements can help, mostly with stool consistency and which ones depends on your issues.Antidiarrheals or osmotic laxative also can help with stool consistency.You might try reading the board, or the story section. Lots of things to try, many you get from the doctor, some you can do on your own.


----------



## Endzone (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you Kathleen for taking the time to respond with that valuable information. No, I haven't been to a doctor yet--other things more pressing right now but all my friends and family tell me I should go. Yes, even all these Christian people I hang out with all tell me I should go to a doctor. But I don't have insuance right now. I'm don't even know what kind of doctor I should go see. I don't even have a general family doctor kind of guy--what do they call them--general practicioner?Your post was encouraging to me. I did not realize you had a PHD in Biology. I will also read your story there in that link. My problem is excessive gas buildup and these kind of sharp, I almost want to call them contractions in my bowels which seem to be coming from right above my rectum. They are sharp and make me feel like I have to have a bowel movement when I really don't. My stool is usually firm to soft, but has an unusual light brown color to it. But whenever I have the most pain, the stool comes out soft and thin and this may sound crazy, but seems to be mixed with a lot of gas or air--kind of fluffy on the outside like. I hardly ever get diarrhea anymore, and what I eat doesn't seem to matter a whole lot either. In the morning when I wake up my stomach is making all kinds of girgling noises and sometimes they last for 4 or 5 seconds. I feel a little sick to my stomach. It's toughest in the morning and best in the evening especially right before I go to bed. Thanks.


----------



## skoshland (Apr 21, 2010)

onyx said:


> See I'm not sure about this. I do agree that over time one gets secondary psychological patterns which reinforce the IBS and makes it worse. But in my case at least I respectfully disagree that IBS is learned illness, whatever that really means. I was fine for most of my life, then just started having IBS symptoms. I don't believe any of my thought patterns caused it, something seems just to have broken in my GI tract. Just because the doctors can't find a physical explanation yet, I don't think that means my thinking patterns caused it (I wish they had, then at least I'd have a shot at fixing it.) That said, after having it for 7 years I've certainly learned self-destructive behaviours that make it worse, and I do think it's worthwhile to try and address those issues in the process of managing the illness. Still, I really do feel that my anxiety, depression, obsessions, etc. are the result of, not the cause of my IBS. How do I know this? On those wonderful days where my bowels are nice and calm, I'm instantly myself again. And when my guts inevitably start churning again, well, then I do get into a negative mind state, but this is an effect, not the cause of IBS it seems to me. However, it does make sense I think to try and control one's reactions to the symptoms, to avoid spiraling down and making things worse.On the issue of ignoring your bowels, well sometimes you can, other times, like when you're about to have explosive D in the middle of a crowded place w/ no bathroom, well you can't really just meditate your way out of that one. I have other ailments like chronic headaches and balance problems, and for the most part I can just suffer in silence with those. But when you're about to have an urgent intestinal incident it is not so easy to just relax your way through it. When I get the really bad cramps, that's it, I have about 5 mins. to find a bathroom, regardless of what's on my mind at the time.As for triggers, I hear that term alot on this board. Unfortunately I have never found a single trigger, be it food-related or psychological or "stress" etc. I'm just as mystified now as I was when I first got this. This is what I find the most maddening about this illness. I can deal with the pain and discomfort ok, but I can't deal with the crazy unpredictability of it that keeps me from making any kind of plans, keeping a normal schedule, holding down a job, having a serious relationship, traveling, etc.Anyway, this is just my personal experience and even so I still think much of skoshland's advice is probably pretty useful in any case.


Hey Onyx,Thank you for you reply. It is a strange illness and there are a lot of mystery. So many of the triggers and our responses to them are subconscious. This is why hypnosis is often effective in treating the illness. Do not get me wrong this is a mind body disease. It is not all in our minds. But our responses even subconscious create a cycle. For examply you state that you cannot plans around making a trip or normal schedule. You have been conditioned to fear those situations where some trigger in the bowel may set you off. It is a fear of loss of control that in itself creates a sense of fear and it is that fear that can affect your bowel. This can create the cycle. I hear you on those good days that everything just feels good and you can be your self. Now take that day and visualize that everyday will be that day. Anticipate that day. And ignore your bowel as best that you can. I do not believe that the correct response is a relaxation response to the diarrhea. I think that usually the D triggers will elicit a fear or anxiety response. You need to treat that with a confidence and positive response. Exert your belief in control. You can really control this but you have to believe that. Your body has learned to do this, you can re train it.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

onyx said:


> See I'm not sure about this. I do agree that over time one gets secondary psychological patterns which reinforce the IBS and makes it worse. But in my case at least I respectfully disagree that IBS is learned illness, whatever that really means. I was fine for most of my life, then just started having IBS symptoms. I don't believe any of my thought patterns caused it, something seems just to have broken in my GI tract. Just because the doctors can't find a physical explanation yet, I don't think that means my thinking patterns caused it (I wish they had, then at least I'd have a shot at fixing it.) That said, after having it for 7 years I've certainly learned self-destructive behaviours that make it worse, and I do think it's worthwhile to try and address those issues in the process of managing the illness. Still, I really do feel that my anxiety, depression, obsessions, etc. are the result of, not the cause of my IBS. How do I know this? On those wonderful days where my bowels are nice and calm, I'm instantly myself again. And when my guts inevitably start churning again, well, then I do get into a negative mind state, but this is an effect, not the cause of IBS it seems to me. However, it does make sense I think to try and control one's reactions to the symptoms, to avoid spiraling down and making things worse.On the issue of ignoring your bowels, well sometimes you can, other times, like when you're about to have explosive D in the middle of a crowded place w/ no bathroom, well you can't really just meditate your way out of that one. I have other ailments like chronic headaches and balance problems, and for the most part I can just suffer in silence with those. But when you're about to have an urgent intestinal incident it is not so easy to just relax your way through it. When I get the really bad cramps, that's it, I have about 5 mins. to find a bathroom, regardless of what's on my mind at the time.As for triggers, I hear that term alot on this board. Unfortunately I have never found a single trigger, be it food-related or psychological or "stress" etc. I'm just as mystified now as I was when I first got this. This is what I find the most maddening about this illness. I can deal with the pain and discomfort ok, but I can't deal with the crazy unpredictability of it that keeps me from making any kind of plans, keeping a normal schedule, holding down a job, having a serious relationship, traveling, etc.Anyway, this is just my personal experience and even so I still think much of skoshland's advice is probably pretty useful in any case.


Quoted for truth! I think alot of us IBS sufferer's feel the same way.Bottom line of this thread, there are just as many male sufferer's as there are women.


----------



## skoshland (Apr 21, 2010)

Borrellifan-I agree men suffer this disease also. But Do you understand what I am saying about treating this?


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

skoshland said:


> Borrellifan-I agree men suffer this disease also. But Do you understand what I am saying about treating this?


Sorry man but I don't agree. Different strokes for different folkes I guess?


----------



## Naomi889 (Sep 11, 2005)

I hope you do not mind a female butting in on this thread but just from a scientific point of view, I would be very interested to know whether any of the men on this thread feel they have IBS-C - constipation predominant IBS type? Or are you all diarrohea or pain? In all the years I've had this I've not come across a male sufferer who was very definitely constipation predominant IBS and I often wonder why. There must be a reason for it.Thanks.


----------



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm a male who has IBS.I've had IBS for 10 years, and even after following that scam artist Heather Von Vorus for the last 5 years and her overly restrictive, and fradulent diet, I STILL have horrible symptoms which are restricting and ruining my life.I feel constantly bloated, distended. I am constipated, when I do go to the bathroom (1-3 timesa day) I usually have to strain, my stools are hard, pellet, and w/mucus occassionaly, sometimes they are soft and mushy, doesn't matter, I have incomplete evacaution and as result a pregnant gut.IBS has destroyed my life, I'm 26 years old, I workout, go to the gym, yet because of IBS I can a) not eat properly to lift effectively and have such a hideous gut, that it completely distorts my body...all of the weight/matter in my body is trapped in my gut, while my muscles are flat and weak.


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Whilst this thread has descended into farce in a few places, it has generally been very interesting. Hopefully the original poster now knows he is not alone....I am a 36 year old male, IBS-C actually Naomi. Always struggle to get empty. I cannot remember a time when I have been 'normal' although in my 20's I seem to deal with it better.As a man I find one of the biggest impacts to be on my sex life. I live with my girflriend, but I find it very hard to 'be sexual' when:1) I have cramping/pain in my abdomen2) Don't generally like being touched3) Know that my girlfriend may have just heard me struggling in the toiletI can relate to the people who feel like shutting themselves away. If you take away the stress of relationships, work & travel, IBS would be a lot easier to cope with. Unfortunately, IBS would also become all that you are left with and that is no way to live.Out of interest, do any of you find it hard to admit you have 'IBS'. It sounds like a bit of a phantom disease and not very macho.... As some people have intimated , it is sometimes seen as psychological.Whilst there may be a mental element to it, I believe IBS led to anxiety. Unfortunately, anxiety worsens symptoms so you end up in a nasty loop.


----------



## Endzone (Apr 13, 2010)

Life was definitely more enjoyable without this bowel trouble. For me it is painful stabs or "contractions" that seem to occur just above my rectum or in my lower bowel. My stool is usually a light brown color which is not normal, but it is usally firm. When I pass gas, the pain goes away for a while, so I know the pain is being caused by gas buildup. When I pass the gas, it has no odor to it. BUT, this morning I had a D explosion which I thought I was over. Apparently I am not completely over it. I ate some Chef Boyardee Ravioli and I think that might have caused it, but I don't know for sure. I usually eat ham and cheese sandwiches. Peanuts don't seem to do to well either. You know really you would think this would be an easy fix for the medical community--just find out what germ or bacteria is causing the problem and find a cure. But, there must not be that much money in it. The drug companies are all about money. So I will continue to also pray and believe God for a cure also. The story isn't over yet.


----------



## Sarmiento80 (Dec 24, 2009)

I `m male with IBS. Got IBS after bacterial infection in jungle trip 10 years ago. No, the brain plays a much less important role in IBS than a lot of people thinks. Research in the last years shows it clear that there is mild inflammtion in IBS, even in people who never had infection and got IBS through other way. The most important imunesystem from the body is in the gut. Up to 75% of people with IBS have altered mucosa. These leads to hypersenstive gut nerves, motility disfunction, pain, gas , C,D etc. IBS is organic disease like colitis.


----------



## skoshland (Apr 21, 2010)

Sarmiento80 said:


> I `m male with IBS. Got IBS after bacterial infection in jungle trip 10 years ago. No, the brain plays a much less important role in IBS than a lot of people thinks. Research in the last years shows it clear that there is mild inflammtion in IBS, even in people who never had infection and got IBS through other way. The most important imunesystem from the body is in the gut. Up to 75% of people with IBS have altered mucosa. These leads to hypersenstive gut nerves, motility disfunction, pain, gas , C,D etc. IBS is organic disease like colitis.


Sarmiento80, do you have CIBS or DIBS? Does this inflammation lead to both C and D? How do you suggest treating this? Are you completely healed? Do other animals suffer this microinflammation? cibs? Dibs? I can see how the inflammation can be like a trigger from the gut, but that is only a part of the equation it is not enough to create the affect. It still requires a brain.Do you acknowledge that emotions such as anxiety affect IBS? Do emotions make IBS worse for some? It is also well known that panic attack sufferers have a much higher incidence of IBS. Do you not acknowledge that Hypnosis and CBT and even neuroactive anti depressants have success in treating these? Why would they help if the brain is less important? It is pretty basic physiology that the brain affects the bowel. As no doubt the gut affects the brain.


----------



## skoshland (Apr 21, 2010)

Borrellifan said:


> Sorry man but I don't agree. Different strokes for different folkes I guess?


I agree. You have to believe in your healing.


----------



## Sarmiento80 (Dec 24, 2009)

> Sarmiento80, do you have CIBS or DIBS?


mild C with a lot of pain


> Does this inflammation lead to both C and D?


Yes


> Are you completely healed?


No, If so I would not write in this forum


> Do other animals suffer this microinflammation? c


Probably every creature that has a gut.


> I can see how the inflammation can be like a trigger from the gut, but that is only a part of the equation it is not enough to create the affect. It still requires a brain.


There is a connection between gut and brain. But What`s the conclusion for this disease? There is nothing wrong in the brain. Stress makes every symptome of every disease worse. If have a broken leg and have stress you will probably suffer or feel it more. That`s all. But have to treat the leg not the brain.


> How do you suggest treating this?


Mucosa tests for inflammation today are not sensitve enough to show inflammation in IBS. So you have to try for yourself. Asacol (dont know american brand name for it) is colitis drug and recently a study in Europe showed some success with to months Asacol. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19438846There are also a lot supplements which works for anti-inflammation. Like catclaw-capules, fishoil, flavonoide, ginger capsules and a lot more. Also Vitamine B, D and Zinc is important, often the sick mucosa cannot absorb vitmanines and minerals from the nutrition well. Also very important is a drug/suppelment against mastcells (inflammation cells). There are some drug avaliable. Or quercetin. Most important you have to change your diet. Carbs make inflammation worse. Low carb is the way to go in IBS and low in histamine, no porc, no junk or canned food, no wheat , no milk, no sugar products ect. Else the immunsystem will get triggered more and symptoms will get worse.Alex had success with his treatment for IBS.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...111532&st=0and this.http://ibs.about.com/od/symptomsofib1/a/inflammation.htmBut this is only a part of the problem. There is also Serine Protease (product of immunecells) which play important role in IBS. And also TRRPV1 receptors, horrible pain receptors also connected to inflammation. They also found in inflammatory pain disease like rheumatism. So you see, today approach and treatment with imodium, antispamodics for IBS are a joke. They do nothing at the key mechanisem of this disease. Whe have to treat IBS like a mucosa/colitis disease. I call it 2010 IBS treatment approach. Not 1970 like today treatments. Everybody updates the computer every two or four years. So we also have to update IBS treatment to the newest knowledge.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have had the good fortune to find a flavonoid supplement that treats what I have come to believe is such a case of inflammation. Because it only seems to control the platelets responsible for the inflammation, it cannot address first causes (and since those relate to a long addiction to tobacco I am not sure it would be reversible); but it has given me an exceptional quality of life for a long time. I am disinclined to lower carbs too drastically, as my greater fear than my bowels would be my arteries, so this is a very acceptable compromise for me. Mark


----------



## skoshland (Apr 21, 2010)

Sarmiento80 said:


> mild C with a lot of painYesNo, If so I would not write in this forumProbably every creature that has a gut.There is a connection between gut and brain. But What`s the conclusion for this disease? There is nothing wrong in the brain. Stress makes every symptome of every disease worse. If have a broken leg and have stress you will probably suffer or feel it more. That`s all. But have to treat the leg not the brain. Mucosa tests for inflammation today are not sensitve enough to show inflammation in IBS. So you have to try for yourself. Asacol (dont know american brand name for it) is colitis drug and recently a study in Europe showed some success with to months Asacol. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19438846There are also a lot supplements which works for anti-inflammation. Like catclaw-capules, fishoil, flavonoide, ginger capsules and a lot more. Also Vitamine B, D and Zinc is important, often the sick mucosa cannot absorb vitmanines and minerals from the nutrition well. Also very important is a drug/suppelment against mastcells (inflammation cells). There are some drug avaliable. Or quercetin. Most important you have to change your diet. Carbs make inflammation worse. Low carb is the way to go in IBS and low in histamine, no porc, no junk or canned food, no wheat , no milk, no sugar products ect. Else the immunsystem will get triggered more and symptoms will get worse.Alex had success with his treatment for IBS.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...111532&st=0and this.http://ibs.about.com/od/symptomsofib1/a/inflammation.htmBut this is only a part of the problem. There is also Serine Protease (product of immunecells) which play important role in IBS. And also TRRPV1 receptors, horrible pain receptors also connected to inflammation. They also found in inflammatory pain disease like rheumatism. So you see, today approach and treatment with imodium, antispamodics for IBS are a joke. They do nothing at the key mechanisem of this disease. Whe have to treat IBS like a mucosa/colitis disease. I call it 2010 IBS treatment approach. Not 1970 like today treatments. Everybody updates the computer every two or four years. So we also have to update IBS treatment to the newest knowledge.


Sarmiento80- It is good that you have found a way to help treat your IBS. If it is working then no reason to rock the boat. I think that inflammation may be one of the triggers that can initiate the IBS response but I do not think that it can explain both C and D. Maybe one or the other. That said lets face it there are likely multiple triggers in this disease and they are not just inflammation. Some of the triggers are mental. You did not explain why Panic attack patients have a high incidence of IBS. Also you did not address the success of CBT and Hypnosis. These clearly work on the mind and not some inflammation. There seems to be a stigma for thinking that there is some brain dysfunction in IBS. Can people that have no functional innervation of the bowel suffer IBS? It is not to say that there is a biochemical dysfunction in the brain or even in the enteric brain. Our brains can learn responses as can the enteric nervous system(gut brain). These brains have learned an incorrect response to the various triggers in IBS. I to had the IBSc with mostly pain and have treated it with a different method so I know that there is more than one way to skin a cat. I think that people with IBSc have a certain mode of responses to the triggers and people with IBSd have another way of responding to triggers. I have three simple rules1) Ignore the bowel all the time. Ignore all sensations pleasant or not from the bowel. Never worry about it and never get angry about your bowel functions.2) Eat healthy, live healthy.3) Positive confident attitudeTry this with your other treatments and I think you might just feel even better.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

This Study goes back to 2001 and would seem to provide a channel whereby chronic stress from any source can result in inflammation.*Stress and the inflammatory response: A review of neurogenic inflammation * Paul H. Black, Department of Microbiology, Boston University School of Medicinehttp://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=A...ca95d2bbef28b16From the abstract: "I postulate that repeated episodes of acute or chronic psychogenic stress may produce chronic inflammatory changes which may result in atherosclerosis in the arteries or chronic inflammatory changes in other organs as well." (Given the linkage between platelet behavior in atherosclerosis and IBD, http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1382343/, this may add another common denominator between these two seemingly dissimilar conditions.)"Ignore the bowel all the time. Ignore all sensations pleasant or not from the bowel. Never worry about it and never get angry about your bowel functions." This sounds absolutely like the advice from my Yoga instructor. "Notice the pain. Sink into the pain. Do not enable the pain of pain." Great advice from both of you.As far as inflammation and constipation, Googling "inflammation causes constipation" turns up some links between dietary allergies and inflammation and C (especially cow's milk & children); however there are numbers of theories regarding constipation causing inflammation in the lower bowel. This might be the source of IBS-A (C leading to inflammation leading to D) or explain why some Cs simply change one day to D.Mark


----------



## Sarmiento80 (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice to read that more and more pharma companies becoming aware of inflammation and IBS.http://www.pharmabiz.com/article/detnews.a...&sectionid=


----------



## skoshland (Apr 21, 2010)

overitnow said:


> This Study goes back to 2001 and would seem to provide a channel whereby chronic stress from any source can result in inflammation.*Stress and the inflammatory response: A review of neurogenic inflammation * Paul H. Black, Department of Microbiology, Boston University School of Medicinehttp://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=A...ca95d2bbef28b16From the abstract: "I postulate that repeated episodes of acute or chronic psychogenic stress may produce chronic inflammatory changes which may result in atherosclerosis in the arteries or chronic inflammatory changes in other organs as well." (Given the linkage between platelet behavior in atherosclerosis and IBD, http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1382343/, this may add another common denominator between these two seemingly dissimilar conditions.)"Ignore the bowel all the time. Ignore all sensations pleasant or not from the bowel. Never worry about it and never get angry about your bowel functions." This sounds absolutely like the advice from my Yoga instructor. "Notice the pain. Sink into the pain. Do not enable the pain of pain." Great advice from both of you.As far as inflammation and constipation, Googling "inflammation causes constipation" turns up some links between dietary allergies and inflammation and C (especially cow's milk & children); however there are numbers of theories regarding constipation causing inflammation in the lower bowel. This might be the source of IBS-A (C leading to inflammation leading to D) or explain why some Cs simply change one day to D.Mark


Thanks Mark. I think that even if stress causes inflammation, that inflammation ultimately affects the gut nervous system to cause dysfunction. The neurons of the gut (the enteric nervous system) control the motility and also relay the sensations from the gut. (it would seem more likely that stress directly affects the enteric nervous system). The pain of IBS is perceived in the brain, without the brain there is no IBS. The brain affects the bowel through the autonomic nervous inputs. There are likely many triggers but they all have to go through the nervous system of the gut and the brain. The nervous systems are the mediators of the actions of IBS and it is to the nervous systems that you can best treat the disease. I believe that behavioral therapy can affect directly the bowel dysfunction and the perception of pain and motility dysfunction without treating each trigger. It may be that behavioral therapy can affect the inflammation.


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

Sarmiento80 said:


> Nice to read that more and more pharma companies becoming aware of inflammation and IBS.http://www.pharmabiz.com/article/detnews.a...&sectionid=


Years ago I had a gastro doc prescribe me Asacol, which I believe is used for IBD. However my colonoscopy had shown no signs of inflammation so I said forget it. Maybe I should have tried it.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

skoshland said:


> Thanks Mark. I think that even if stress causes inflammation, that inflammation ultimately affects the gut nervous system to cause dysfunction. The neurons of the gut (the enteric nervous system) control the motility and also relay the sensations from the gut. (it would seem more likely that stress directly affects the enteric nervous system). The pain of IBS is perceived in the brain, without the brain there is no IBS. The brain affects the bowel through the autonomic nervous inputs. There are likely many triggers but they all have to go through the nervous system of the gut and the brain. The nervous systems are the mediators of the actions of IBS and it is to the nervous systems that you can best treat the disease. I believe that behavioral therapy can affect directly the bowel dysfunction and the perception of pain and motility dysfunction without treating each trigger. It may be that behavioral therapy can affect the inflammation.


This sounds like a reasonable explanation of how the pain cycle can arise from the inflammatory. I don't suppose it matters in which way you pursue the resolution, as long as it is successful. What I know about platelets and cardiovascular buildups is that once the damage has been done to the vascular system, the plaque which patches the lesion seems to initiate the platelet response which causes the plaque to continue to deposit. No matter how much you may reduce cholesterol in the bloodstream, unless you address the platelets you can only decrease the rate of deposit and not its continuing buildup. I suspect there might be a similar feedback loop in the platelets in the bowel, once this behaviour starts; but I would have no way of finding that out. Inflammation also plays a major role in cardio disease, so these may be two heads of the same condition, just depending upon which set of platelets are affected. Both my D and my heart health are impacted by stopping the supplement; but that is not a proof of linkage, just an interesting observation at this point. Like everyone who has found a successful treatment for this condition, I will cling to what works for me. Once I stopped having to worry about my bowels and my cardio system, my anxieties dropped enormously, which presumably would have lowered the production of adrenaline and histamine and any consequent inflammatory reactions. (This would be an example of a positive feedback loop.) I can see the value in attacking it from the "other end;" but, of course, there is no way of knowing if CBT would affect that original bowel based platelet behaviour unless someone were to actually look for it. Personally, If I were dealing with this problem now, I think it would make the most sense to try both of these approaches for long term relief and throw in Caltrate or Questran for the short term. Cheers.Mark


----------



## skoshland (Apr 21, 2010)

Mark, I agree stay the course with what is working. Treat the bowel and the mind. That is the best way to end the feedback loop. Good Health to you!


----------



## Gmonkey (Dec 4, 2009)

Im a 35 year old man from England UK.I have read this thread and tell you what i believe.I have had IBS C chronic for 5-6 years.1. I believe that IBS is not in the mind. The funny thing about health is that you dont really pay any attention to it when things are going well. I only started to worry about my IBS when i started to pass blood and was constipated all the time. I was a thirty year old healthy active strong man that didnt give bowel movements a second thought until i had IBS.2. I believe that IBS causes anxiety. I also believe that stress can make IBS worse but it is not the cause. My symptoms are worse when my immune system is weak. Lack of sleep, colds etc, stress etc all make my symptoms worse. I dont get as good a sleep as i used to. It is a fact that sleep pattens are different in IBSrs. Our ability to repair ourselves is compromised. 3. I believe that IBS is a virus, an infection or an allergy.4. I do not believe that IBS is caused by what we eat. I think that people with IBS can just process certain foods more easily than other foods. 5. I believe that it is dangerous to try and treat symptoms until they know the cause of IBS. People out there should take the minimum treatment needed to live as normal a life as possible. I hope I have explained that right. I mean only take treatment when it is really necessary. None of the treatments out there treats the underlying problem. That is the same for diets. I think if you have too much of a restricted diet then you will become a slave to it. I cant eat many foods but i try and maintain as balanced a diet as my IBS will let me.6. I reject the idea that praying to God will cure me of my IBS. If it helps you (as says the guy in the thread) then go for it. 7. I am in a stable relationship and am very happy and have a beautiful daughter. My quality of live is seriously effected by my IBS © but it could be a lot worse. I think that IBS c symtoms are horrible but its easier plan life with than c than IBS d.8. My concern is that long term IBS will have an effect on my health. People dismiss this all the time and im not trying to scare anyone but im being realistic. I can see the effect of a bad patch of IBS c on my skin and from time to time have nutritional issues that im convinced my IBS is causing. I believe that IBS puts more of a strain on the bodies other organs. Our immune system is compromised by IBS. 9. I believe that one day the cause will be identified and that a cure may be found. I have had temporary relief through anti-biotics and it taught me one very important thing. I taught me that my bowel muscles are not damaged permanently. I had a brief period of about three weeks when they worked as normal. That tells me that they are not damaged. Its just that they dont work. That gives me hope. 10. If you want to pray for anything. Then pray that the doctors find the cause. Thats the most important thing. Even if it couldnt be cured i'd love to know what the hell is causing this.Good luck out there guys.


----------



## Slade (Dec 17, 2008)

I was afraid in the beginning that my condition was caused by some sort of low-grade inflammatory response. It could not be detected by conventional methods (CRP, ESR and WBC were within reference limits) and they refused to do colonoscopy. After the first attack my body temp constantly rised to 37.1-37.3 from well below 37. Docs couldn't find other inflammatory foci (they checked every organ and system) and bravely diagnosed me with IBS.My biggest concern is that such low grade inflammation that could possibly represent IBS could evolve in full blown severe inflamation like Crohn's. Moreover, some studies show that 30% of a target group with IBS symptoms (mild D or loose stools and GI discomfort) and minor signs of erosion of bowel mucosa develop Crohn's disease after several years. Initially those 30% of the group were indistinguishable from the other 70% (all symptoms and histology were the same). I think bad luck played a role... OR something about IBS that we still don't know.


----------



## Endzone (Apr 13, 2010)

> 3. I believe that IBS is a virus, an infection or an allergy.


I think you left out the part about how you got it then.CJC


----------



## Sarmiento80 (Dec 24, 2009)

Good news from Germany.I just read from an female IBS sick person who had join a study: Researcher picked 20 IBS patients, and took special biopsies. They found higher Mastcell count in 19 of 20 patients!!!!!!!! I repeat... 19 of 20 were postive for Mastocytosis. That`s incredible. So they treated her and all other sick persons with antihistamines. And after the some time they all got better, some cured. No more diarrhea, no spasm, no more pain etc. That`s really exciting. Researcher told her, that Mastocytosis is probably more common in post infectious IBS, but of course accumulate in other types of IBS. I mean 19 of 20 had it. That ` s massiv.Other researcher in germany working on Trpv1(which also connected to inflammation) biopsy test for sick patients. So a lot of IBS research is going on in germany, especially on immune side, where this disease is at home.


----------



## Gluten Free (May 30, 2010)

Celiac Disease is commonly misdiagnosed for IBS. below is a site that i made to help people understand Celiac and the effect gluten can have on your body that can appear to be IBS. www.myglutenfreezone.netI hope it helps you get some answers.


----------



## ArizonaWill (Jan 6, 2010)

In case you are still reading the responses to your thread, I'm a guy and I was first diagnosed with IBS in the early 1980's when I was in my early 20's. I agree with one guy here who said that women tend to be more open about such experiences and discuss them together. For example, I was recently diagnosed with prostatitis, an inflamation of the prostate gland. Obviously, only men have prostate glands.Well, I surfed the net looking for forums on prostatitis. There should be lots of them because 1 out of every 2 men will get prostatitis at some point in their lives. It is an extremely common male ailment.There were only a couple forums, and they were very dismal and dead. Whereas on a forum like this one, where people try to help each other out, the male-only prostate forums mostly focused on "me, me, me". In other words, each male on the forum wanted an answer to HIS problem and then he was outa there, buddy! I think this is sort of typical of guys - they don't tend to hang out and discuss their weaknesses or ailments, nor hang out with the goal of just helping others with such problems. This might be genetics and training of boys versus girls (competition versus cooperation). Just a theory. I suspect the occurrence of IBS is 50-50 for each sex, but men tend to just keep such "embarrassing weaknesses" to themselves. My father-in-law recently had an emergency surgury to put 7 stints in his heart valves. We learned then that he had not seen a doctor in 20 years. TWENTY YEARS!!!! Yes, he had chest pains and numerous other physical ailments, but he hated the idea of going to a doctor so he didn't. Men are weird. Takes one to know one!


----------



## damon01 (May 31, 2010)

*FIRST POST!!*I'm a 32 year old guy who's suffered from excruciating abdominal pains for a little over 5 years. I haven't been officially diagnosed with IBS, but I'm confident that's what it is.As for coping with it, I've tried everything you can imagine, but NOTHING has worked!It doesn't matter what I eat, about twice a week I experience my piercing abdominal pains and they last from 6 to 9 hours. I've been to the ER 4 times now, and they always seem to be perplexed at what's wrong with me. I have tried everything - every "natural remedy" online to just about every OTC medicine and absolutely NOTHING works. I've even changed my diet.I've come to the realization that I will live with this painful condition for the rest of my life and I'm scared to death. I've researched this over and over again to first of all come up with an answer as to why I am the way I am. I was just fine until 5 years ago. There wasn't anything I couldn't eat growing up. But now, I live a life of misery and it's not only taken a toll on my life but also my marriage.While I haven't gone so far as to contemplate suicide, sometimes I do feel like I would be better off dead. But my daughter keeps me going.I don't know what to do, but its nice to be able to meet others with the same condition who can relate.


----------



## stevek64 (Jun 8, 2010)

Naomi889 said:


> I hope you do not mind a female butting in on this thread but just from a scientific point of view, I would be very interested to know whether any of the men on this thread feel they have IBS-C - constipation predominant IBS type? Or are you all diarrohea or pain? In all the years I've had this I've not come across a male sufferer who was very definitely constipation predominant IBS and I often wonder why. There must be a reason for it.Thanks.


Hi, I am male and forty-six. I've suffered from IBS since I was 17 (about 1981), which makes a total of 29 years. I suffer from IBS-constipation predominant.Back then I didn't know there was such a thing as IBS, and many doctors didn't either. I got very sick and had many tests (the wrong ones) and went to doctors who never diagnosed me and gave me mostly wrong treatments. I once read an article in the mid-1980s about IBS and wondered if I had it, but the article emphasized mostly (or implied only) women suffered from IBS. It also emphasized diarrhea and never mentioned constipation. As far as most authors were concerned, this affected only women and did not involve constipation.I remember reading an article in a contemporary medical book about how constipation was a figment of the imagination and not a disease at all! My other doctor is a leading surgeon (he evaluated me for Crohn's surgery...I have that too) and he says constipation is a serious problem that causes 900 deaths a year. How things have changed!I was finally diagnosed by my wonderful GI a few years ago. He gave me the diagnoses before I even finished the sentence describing my twenty-five plus years of symptoms.The IBS symptoms have ruined my life. I spent my twenties unable to work or socialize because of this. I was unable to attain the formal education I desired.


----------



## dsp020 (Sep 18, 2017)

Guys I have had bad gas and reflux most of my adult life and then I started getting diahrea here and there until I started getting it real bad. So bad that it would even wake me up at night. Contrary to popular believe that it's shouldn't wake you up at night. A constant thread on here is that you have tried everything. Problem is that no one talks about thier diet. Fact is that 83 percent of all ibs is caused by sibo. Small intestinal bacteria over growth. In this I have figured out that certain things in my diet cause it. I strongly recommend following the fodmop diet. I have zeroed my problem to fructans and even fructose though not as bad. I am fructan intolerant and somewhat fructose. It took me three years of researching and experimenting with my diet to discover this. Once I did my life has changed. I can control my Ibs through diet. It's not fun but at least I know what triggers it. So this BS about mind body is just that, total BS. Follow the diet religiously as prescribed. I bet a lot of us are simply fructan intolerant. Some may be intolerant to one or more of the other fodmop. My theory is that years of antacids and proton pump inhibitors started my problems. Oh and I cured my acid reflux through diet changes. Getting back to abusing antacids, there are studies that show it can throw you intestinal biology out of wack. Meaning the bad bacteria become an enemy and feed on the fructan and fructose causing gas, cramps and then diahrea. The only way I am controling it is watching my diet. Inulin is the big factor in fructans. Onions are full of it. Products that say added fiber are full of chicory root. Big no no for people like me. I will keep this short but if you want to know more about my three year research oddisy reply to this post and I will respond.


----------

